# Rage in the cage X 2 (graphic pics)



## Quackrstackr (Oct 4, 2009)

Every year, there is a core group of us that met on a state hunting site that get together and hunt or fish at least twice a year. The event has been officially dubbed "The Wing Ding" because the first one that we ever held found us cooking up about 50lbs of hotwings for the gathering.

This weekend marked our fall gathering at Land Between the Lakes. It is a federal forest area that lies between Kentucky and Barkley Lakes. Several of the guys were just there for the 2 days of bbq'ing and adult beverages but about half of us like to hit the woods whenever we can get together.

3 of us headed out Friday afternoon to a clover food plot deep in the middle of the forest land that was about 15 acres in size. One buddy hunted the end of an oak flat at the end of a thicket on the way to the clover field, another dropped off on a ridge about halfway down the field and I went to the far end of the field and found a saddle where the deer were entering.

















My buddy halfway up the field drew first blood a little over an hour before dark and I put an arrow through one about 30 minutes later.

Both Rage heads did their job and held up unbelievably well. This head centered the humerus and didn't break it.. it cut it in half. :shock: It looked as though a bone saw had been used on it. The arrow also passed through the rear of the off shoulder. There isn't even a nick on either blade.











I have shot deer with a high powered rifle that didn't have this much damage.

Entry:





Exit:





I have heard all of the horror stories about Rage but decided to try them for myself as did my buddy. After our results on Friday, I would call our test a resounding success. The only damage to either head was done when the arrow struck an underground rock after the pass through. There is a deep gouge in the head from the rock but all blades are still intact and barely have a knick on them.

2 more of the guys decided to load their gear last night and make a hunt this morning before they made their 5 hour drive home. We got a picture message of a deer as the rest were getting ready to depart the cabin with a follow up text that they were getting ready to go and retrieve number 2. It has been a pretty good weekend in the deer harvest department for the Wing Ding crew.


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice man! That is nuts! I belong to another forum and one member just posted pics of the deer he got with the rage2 blade, it looked just like that also.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 4, 2009)

People are still hating on them on a local forum, but they obviously worked well here. Doe?

Solid kill, man.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes, it was a doe.

None of the 4 taken this weekend had any horn on them. I'm not sure that anyone even saw a buck this weekend. We were all primarily looking to fill the freezers this weekend anyway. We put about half of mine on the bbq smoker yesterday and ate it along with some pork butts last night.


----------



## Zum (Oct 4, 2009)

That is some damage there,hard to believe.
Nice job.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 4, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Yes, it was a doe.
> 
> None of the 4 taken this weekend had any horn on them. I'm not sure that anyone even saw a buck this weekend. We were all primarily looking to fill the freezers this weekend anyway. We put about half of mine on the bbq smoker yesterday and ate it along with some pork butts last night.


Good deal. I haven't gotten one yet this year, and I'm missing all the venison in the freezer.


----------



## switchback (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats on the meat.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on the bowkill. Any deer harvested with a bow is a trophy to me.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 5, 2009)

YUM


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 5, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> YUM




Are you referring to his McDonalds-colored vanes? I literally saw this and walked out the door at got a couple mcchickens.


Great advertisement, they should be paying you royalties! :LOL2: :lol: :-k


----------

